# Stripping 'bruniton' finish



## Coldfire (Nov 12, 2006)

Thought about starting this in the Beretta section, but its technically about a Stoeger

I've tried looking on the Stoeger site as well as general google searches but to no avail so hopefully someone on here can answer some questions.

Long story short--I want a Cougar in .45 but personal preference is for silver/stainless/inox guns.
Hunting down a Beretta Cougar 8045 inox has proven difficult.
Stoeger currently offers the .45 in black only.

Can anyone on here tell me what the Bruniton finish is?
Can it be stripped off?
If the Stoeger version is truly identical to the Beretta (minus the emblem and printing on the slide) the most detailed description I can find of the composition is "aluminum alloy"

If it is possible to strip the black finish off, does anyone know what the 'alloy' is and its properties?

Would it rust naturally and require a different finish to be applied (hard chrome/nickel plating etc)?

Or does anyone have inside information if Stoeger has future plans to offer the .45 in silver? They do offer it on the 9mm and .40S&W...

Again, I've had a devil of a time finding any sort of real details about any of this ^ online so hopefully someone on here (who maybe already owns a Cougar or any Beretta/Stoeger I guess) can shed some light on the situation for me!

Thanks


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

The following is from the Beretta's website -

"Bruniton is a proprietary high tech enamel finish. This durable finish provides maximum corrosion resistance when applied to steel parts."

What is a bruniton finish?

Several companies do refinishing work, they may can answer your questions.

Customized Creationz Custom Gun Works Shop

CCR-REFINISHING

Robar Premium Finishing & Firearms Home Page

Rumor is that Stoeger will come out with silver or two-tone .45 cougar. Send an email to Stoeger and ask them, they are good about answering.

Contact Us - Stoeger Industries

Hope this helps.


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

They make more money on the silver versions which means the version you want is more than a possibility in the future. Money talks.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The frame is actually anodized aluminum. The bruniton is on the upper part of the gun. If yous trip off the anodizing, you will find the aluminum is rather soft and can be damaged rather easily.

Some people will bobtail aluminum 1911s - and just refinish over that one area with something like duracoat. But, removing the anodizing on an entire frame is a VERY bad idea.

The finish on the upper (the actual bruniton) can be removed very easily. It could be lightly sandblasted off, or even rubbed off by hand with sand paper. However, then you will have carbon steel in the white, and it would more than likely rust VERY easily... So, I would urge against doing this.

You cheapest and easiest solution would be to have CCR ceracoat the entire gun in a stainless type finish. I think he charges around $150 or so. The BEST option would be to get it NP3 covered (Robar does NP3). It's really the most rust proof finish around. But, it's going to cost over $200. You will NEVER rust the gun with Np3, however.

NP3 is a bit slippery to the touch, but that will also make your trigger feel better (they also do the internals on the gun). A similar alternative to NP3 is Ceraplating. CCR does the ceraplating. It is similar to NP3, but is not quite as slippery. I believe they put in something different than teflon in the mix, which makes it not as slick.


----------



## Coldfire (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks for the responses, they are helping!

Cougartex--I did attempt to contact Stoeger, haven't received a response yet (but it's only been a few days)... don't suppose the rumor also has a time frame? lol

Shipwreck--although not new to guns/handguns in general, I am new to modifying/customizing so I have to ask who is CCR? (unless Creedence Clearwater Revival has made a radical career change ha ha!)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> Thanks for the responses, they are helping!
> 
> Cougartex--I did attempt to contact Stoeger, haven't received a response yet (but it's only been a few days)... don't suppose the rumor also has a time frame? lol
> 
> Shipwreck--although not new to guns/handguns in general, I am new to modifying/customizing so I have to ask who is CCR? (unless Creedence Clearwater Revival has made a radical career change ha ha!)


CCR-REFINISHING

He advertises on the Sig Forum and the Beretta Forum all the time. He posts sales there, so maybe worth going to look for that thread. Many guys at both sites use him all the time and they post pics of the work.


----------

